# Plz ID: What... is this?!



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Was doing a water change and found this thing!! Long body, three tails, and fangs (?!)....

Haha, looks pretty wild. I find it neat and freaky at the same time.

Would I want to keep it as a pet, lol? Is it dangerous to fish/humans?









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Dragonfly nymph?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> Dragonfly nymph?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! You're right, thanks. I googled, it's a damselfly nymph! Neeeeeat~~ I've never seen it before.

Less creeped out by it now, phew! I always fear what creepy crawlies are in my tank when I reach my hands in it to do water changes and such, hehe









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Set up a tank for it!!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Set up a tank for it!!


Hahah, I think I will~~ Just to see what happens and if it'll molt and fly... or not. It looks so narly!

Need to research and see what they eat and if I got any of those that were in the tank that kept it alive so far

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

damselfly indeed.
they can be fed bloodworms, and various other small critters.

maybe helpful in some sections?
https://sciencing.com/grow-raise-dragonflies-house-box-10045808.html


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> Hahah, I think I will~~ Just to see what happens and if it'll molt and fly... or not. It looks so narly!
> 
> Need to research and see what they eat and if I got any of those that were in the tank that kept it alive so far
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Here's an (archived) thread I had when I found a dragonfly nymph:

https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-20119.html



http://imgur.com/OWh3cOA


----------

